# OK, Full Retirement,.Then what?



## needshave (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello All....I have a concerning question for everyone;

Retirement, What do you do? 

Let me give you some background information. I'm an Engineer, retired at 52. Started my own Engineering and electrical systems manufacturing company. Retired at 60. Started (in 2002) and continue full daily operation of a Restaurant. Additionally, I own and restore (myself) historical commercial properties. (circa 1850-1896) I work out every day. I'm an avid gym rat. So you can see, my days are very active, its pretty much non-stop from daylight to dark, then at the restaurant in the evenings. 

SO, We are actively considering retirement, the sale all of the properties and restaurant, then moving to the West Coast. I know that will be expensive, I have been looking and visiting the area so I'm well informed. But....What do you do with all your time? How do you spend your Days?  

The area we have picked has a nice gym. so that part of my day is covered. There is the beach (which is 5 minutes away by car or trolley)and of course all the great restaurants that dot the coastline. We have found a nice senior center, with activities we might enjoy as well. But other than the Gym, this is not something we could or would do every day. I'm 68, retired, but not really. My wife is 65, retired, but not really. I'm not used to a lot of idle time nor is my wife, we stay extremely busy.  

So my question to you retired folks is, what do you do all day? You can tell from my question, my obvious concerns about endless idle time.

What activities do you participate in? Are you very active with daily activities or prefer to set at home in front of the tube. Has this been a similar problem for you? Did you retire to a different location than where your home was located? Where? If you had to do it over, what would you do differently?

I appreciate hearing your thoughts!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 11, 2018)

The answer is, "whatever I want."   Enjoy.


----------



## needshave (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks.......


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2018)

It looks like you have most of your idle time covered. If you need more maybe you could volunteer. Since you will be in a new area maybe day trips to see your new surroundings. I am not a couch potato. I enjoy many hobbies, cooking, gardening,reading, the list is endless. The hubby sits in front of the tube all day,I wouldn't advise that.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2018)

Take some courses.

Become active in the Big Brother/Big Sister programs, take some kids somewhere now and then.

With your experience, volunteer at Soup Kitchens or Homeless Shelters

Teach private cooking classes.

Become Friends of the Library.

Plant a vegetable garden,

Plant a Flower garden.

Go horseback riding, fishing, play cards, shave your heads get tattoos and body piercings.

Make candy.

Walk dogs.

Learn auto repair.

Go dancing.

Sell firewood.

Whittle.

Read to the elderly.

Good grief, if at your age you don't know what to do with yourself, I don't know.....


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2018)

Perhaps you could act as a mentor to someone just starting a restaurant?  Something like that might help to give you the purpose you may miss in retirement.


----------



## needshave (Mar 11, 2018)

Unfortunately, you seem to be making light of the question. It was a serious question asking what you did (?). Additionally, many of the items you have included on your list make the assumption that everyone has the property or facility to do those items. (gardening auto repair, firewood) etc.  Many people I know don't have that luxury and rent or live in an apartment. I may be one of them, uncertain at this point. But, never the less, thank you for responding.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2018)

Just some ides. Who knows what your resources are? I like Butterfly's idea of mentoring in the restaurant business.

Volunteering doesn't often require a lot of space.

Good luck.


----------



## needshave (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks, Butterfly. I'm actually doing that at our present location. Not that I couldn't do that out west, but it is interesting that you brought it up. The young folks I'm helping with the startup are doing pretty well, they are very enthusiastic and aggressive. they will do well. At least I hope so, they are doing it all on their own, no financial help from anyone. Thanks


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2018)

The answer for what a person should do in retirement is different for everyone.  Whatever you do, find something you enjoy that will keep you active, and fit.  The Absolute Worst thing a person can do in retirement is to sit on the couch in front of the TV for hours..munching on snacks, and putting on weight.  I've seen far too many of my old friends who did that, and after they nearly go broke with doctor bills, and enduring an extended period of misery, they finally pass.


----------



## needshave (Mar 11, 2018)

Don, Thank you. I so agree. I know of people that have done just that, Retirement to them meant that they did not have to do anything and wasn't going to do anything. Sadly, there no longer with us. That was the meaning of my question, I want and need to stay active.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 11, 2018)

needshave said:


> That was the meaning of my question, I want and need to stay active.



do something risky

it works


----------



## needshave (Mar 11, 2018)

“Live in the sunshine, swim the sea, drink the wild air.” Emerson.......>>Pretty much sums up my plans!!

Thanks, Gary


----------



## KingsX (Mar 11, 2018)

.

After decades of getting up before dawn, getting my disabled son ready and dropping him at day care then driving through city traffic to a job where everything employees did [even bathroom time] was monitored and put on spreadsheets... now that I am retired,  I value my idle time more than any other time.  As the previous poster said... I can now do whatever I want... including doing absolutely nothing all day... if that is my preference.


----------



## KingsX (Mar 11, 2018)

needshave said:


> “Live in the sunshine, swim the sea, drink the wild air.” Emerson.......>>Pretty much sums up my plans!!





Now you have the idle time to stop,  smell the roses and listen to the birds.


_*To see the world in a grain of sand
And a heaven in a wildflower,
Hold infinity in the palm of your hand,
And eternity in an hour.*_

William Blake

.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 12, 2018)

This is how I will fill today. Morning walk, tidy up the place, coffee and puter time for a bit, lunch, visiting with a neighbor, delivering some stuff to a thrift store, shop at the same time for a thrift store find,  stopping for a few groceries, read for a bit, time to start dinner prep and trying out a new recipe, glass of wine and dinner, bit more puter time, then tv.

of course all subject to change.


----------



## needshave (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, Mizzkitt, You gave me a good snapshot of what you do to fill the day. That's what I was hoping for. Thanks again.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 12, 2018)

needshave said:


> “Live in the sunshine, swim the sea, drink the wild air.” Emerson.......>>Pretty much sums up my plans!!
> 
> Thanks, Gary



When and if you find yerself in a precarious situation, no matter whether a worthy cause, a stoopid choice, or it’s just what you gotta do

You *WILL* appreciate the mundane, the humdrum, the finer, simpler, sweeter, even quieter things of life,


 especially in retirement…seems


----------



## Aputernut17 (Mar 12, 2018)

Your still young, my Dh was 62 when he retired but, what we did is buy a motorhome and travel the USA for 10 yrs.,not constantly but when we had a trip planned off we went the longest trip being 2 mos. most were a few weeks at a time and oh my did we see the sights we would never have seen otherwise, we made wonderful memories and have albums full of photo's. Since we sold the RV we now are theater goers, and subscribe to several theaters all up and down our coast here in FL. I just got off of the phone and booked one we somehow missed on our subscription "My Fair Lady" in May. Other then that during week day's Dh does the grocery shopping and I do our house work, we share the yard work duties. I do all other shopping online, where I also keep busy helping folks with their PC problems or just learning W10. So just figure out what you both would enjoy and go for it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi,needshave I decided to take early retirement in 2011,,on my days off from work I was volunteering 2 mornings/wk.One was at a local 'soup kitchen',the other was in the business office at my church.
I've continued to volunteer at my church  3 mornings/wk when needed. I find it very rewarding helping out the ladies in the office. I work with our wonderful graphic designer,Lenore who has taught me so many computer skills its scary. I never had a computer until a month before I retired. I've been assigned weekly projects on the computer which the ladies truly appreciate my help.
I  also volunteer twice month at a org called'Canopy of Neighbors'.
I have the time now to do the things I love,going to the movies,reading my books,take 3 daily walks,weather permitting,walking my close friends dog when they ask me to.It took me about 8 months after I retired not to get up at 5:30am,the days when I had to be at work. I'm still an 'early bird',get up around 6:30 to take my 1st walk of the day.I hope this helps you Sue


----------



## Robusta (Mar 12, 2018)

I get up, have coffee, feed the cows, gather some eggs.  That is about it.  If they need help on the farm I will drive tractor or operate equipment.
Some days I grab my camera and take a drive,,some days I go over to the sportsmans club and do some shooting or run the range. Some days I will go fishing, and some days I lay on my ass.

As for you, I don't believe you are going to retire. You seem to be a type A. If you are not going forward, bettering or enriching, creating, or gathering wealth you are not you.  Any non productive time is wasted time and you can't abide waste!
The word and concept may seem attractive.................  Please come back a year into your new reality and let us know how it is going.


----------



## needshave (Mar 12, 2018)

Robusta....Thanks for your response!  

It definitely brought a chuckle and you may be spot on!

I showed your reply to my wife, She said...."where do you know him from?" I told her I don't know him,  She responded with "Well he knows you!" That may have summed it all up.. In one sentence yet!

I'm definitely a type A, possibly A'. Like I said, I'm struggling here. I have retired twice and it didn't gel. As reality sets in, it becomes hard for me to imagine not having my daily planner filled out for three days in advance. But I Continue to research and read about those that have retired, their daily activities and their concerns with retirement on a daily basis. Most have been very helpful in providing me an insight to their day. I really appreciate it! 

I hope to hear a lot more constructive thoughts about their days, thoughts and if they would do it all over. If not, what would you change? 

Quite possibly Mr. Robusta has opened a new chapter here, and his insights may be exactly correct! Are there any out there that have come out of retirement and are back in the field working again.  I would love to hear from you. 

Mr. Robusta...I thank you!!


----------



## needshave (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks MovieQueen. Its a difficult task for me, I'm trying to read, learn and understand what this whole retirement thing is all about. Your insight helps a lot. Thank You.


----------



## StevieGlenn (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a similar problem, needshave.  I am 67 and work 3 days a week as an engineer in UK.  Tried retirement at 53, but didn't like it so got the current job, which looks like it will continue for at least another year.  But then........

I could not spend my time fiddling around in the garden [yard], going to theatres, eating out, etc. I need something that puts a spring in my step: a goal......  I have some plans if this job stops:

1. Do some property development: buy run down properties and improve them to make a profit [I am mercenary.  This is not a quality I'm very proud of, but I know it's a motivator for me, so plan to use it.]  Profit to be split between local charities / grandkids

2. I am lucky having 5 grandchildren only an hour's drive away.  So I plan to help my daughters out a bit. 

3. I'm a member of our local church, so will maybe do something useful there [visit the old folk].  Make sure they are getting all the state benefits [SS] they are entitled to.

4. I like just chatting to people of all shapes and sizes, so maybe working in a soup kitchen might be good. [Goal: make 'em full and happy]

Our engineering makes us analytical.  So I sat down and worked out what motivates me.  It comes down to:
 helping people
solving problems
coming up with new ideas
money. 

Maybe you could continue with your flair for business and start another, in maybe a lower key way?  You obviously have a talent for it.   You could still restore vehicles etc.  Maybe there's a little business there? [restore other people's vehicles].

I have thought if I get desperate, I could simply visit local businesses and offer "Man Friday" type services [i.e, prepared to do anything apart from cutting grass with a pair of scissors] Guess I'd get a lot of rejection. But life has taught me if you don't ask, you never get!]

You obviously have a lot of initiative. Analyse your motivation factors.

Best wishes,  Steve


----------



## needshave (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello Steve,

Thanks for responding, we are of the same mold! You talk about property development....If you get a chance take a look at my album found in my profile. I have three properties I'm currently developing. It's very challenging, physically and mentally....I love it. Private message me please, I would love to chat. Thanks for writting.


----------



## rgp (Mar 13, 2018)

When I first retired in 2000, I spent most of my time [during decent/good weather] traveling.

My choice was by motorcycle, border to border & coast to coast. I have traveled through 47 states. Somehow missed R/Island . Always wanted to do Alaska , but logistics never let it happen. Hawaii .....well, they never did get started on that bridge. 

In the 'off' weather I found other things closer to home, yard/property, garage projects etc. Ride [bicycle] , walk, go to the gym.

In my younger 'retired' years I had some aches & pains...but the kind that during the day Aleve would fix, and in the evening a few fingers of Crown over ice did a nice job....

But once Arthritis really took hold 2015 it all came to a screeching halt. As such , now retirement is pretty damn boring. Still looking for any relief to perhaps get a life back...but it ain't looking good. 

I suppose I really can't complain too much...15 years of absolute freedom, and the ability to do what ever I pleased was pretty damn sweet. Privilege to see allot of our beautiful country. Met many neat people along the way. 

Even a flat tire in Iowa , turned into an actual enjoyable weekend, meeting even more nice people...........long story, I'll spare ya..


----------



## needshave (Mar 13, 2018)

RGP, Don't spare me. Come on back and tell me more. I would love to hear it. How are you doing now? Thanks for writing.


----------



## rgp (Mar 13, 2018)

needshave said:


> RGP, Don't spare me. Come on back and tell me more. I would love to hear it. How are you doing now? Thanks for writing.




OK then...my valve stem broke in Pacific Junction Iowa, 6pm on a Saturday....trust me, Pacific Junction is the middle of nowhere , just s/west of Council Bluffs . A local M/C dealer , Harley Davidson saw me [from his shop] on the side of the road. He came out & towed me to the only motel...free! He said that due to his franchise agreement with H/D he could not take me to his shop ? 

The motel owner realized my situation, and said well...I know this is likely an unplanned stop, as such he gave us [I was with friends] our rooms at a huge discount. We were next to the only gas station/restaurant in town...that actually had delicious food !! Sat/night I had the baked Trout...outstanding . During conversation about deserts I explained that my favorite was spice cake. [they had none] That night the waitress BAKED one , and gave me a piece [free] plus another piece to take back to my room...!!!

The next day [Monday] I called a tow...he felt bad that our vacation was interrupted , knocked $25 off the tow. He towed me to a dealer in Council Bluffs . The dealer removed the front wheel , tire etc, replaced the valve stem..$31.00 , and insisted that my friends & myself enjoy some of the giant sub/sandwich that is a Monday tradition at the shop.

We met so damn many nice people that my friend Carl, commented as we were ready to be on our way...with the kind of people we have met here...I have a half-a-notion to sell my place back home & move here.

It truly was an odd, yet enjoyable experience & soothed my sometimes surly opinion of my fellow man. I mean think about it .....when was the last time you heard of a flat tire, being an enjoyable event?

We continued on & had a great trip...further west , then north , then home.


----------



## needshave (Mar 13, 2018)

RGP, That's a great story. It's odd how things like that work out. I bet you have had some great experiences on the bike. I have some friends that share the same fondness for the bike and open road. I have a friend with Arthritis very bad as well, he has said that a severe dietary change has helped him some.

Also, I see you're in southwest Ohio, Ever hear of Morrow, Ohio? Thanks for writing.


----------



## rgp (Mar 13, 2018)

needshave said:


> RGP, That's a great story. It's odd how things like that work out. I bet you have had some great experiences on the bike. I have some friends that share the same fondness for the bike and open road. I have a friend with Arthritis very bad as well, he has said that a severe dietary change has helped him some.
> 
> Also, I see you're in southwest Ohio, Ever hear of Morrow, Ohio? Thanks for writing.




 Appreciate the tip, but I have tried just about every diet change associated with it.

 As for Morrow?..yes, I have an ex brother-in-law [now deceased] that was from Morrow. It is just about 20 miles north of me.


----------



## needshave (Mar 13, 2018)

It's a small world, The wife is from there. I'm going to PM you. Sorry, I see I can't. 

Thanks for the response...I appreciate it.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2018)

No wonder your post sounded a bit odd to me... you're a type A. The world is your oyster; health, relatively youthful, have a partner and retired! You can do anything you want. I want to say "lucky man", but no doubt you've earned it. Enjoy.


----------



## rgp (Mar 13, 2018)

needshave said:


> It's a small world, The wife is from there. I'm going to PM you. Sorry, I see I can't.
> 
> Thanks for the response...I appreciate it.



Why can't you ?


----------



## needshave (Mar 13, 2018)

If I go up and highlight your profile, on most names the opportunity exists for me to Private Message that individual. On RGP, that option is not there.


----------



## rgp (Mar 13, 2018)

needshave said:


> If I go up and highlight your profile, on most names the opportunity exists for me to Private Message that individual. On RGP, that option is not there.



Humm...is this my doin's or the site?


----------



## needshave (Mar 13, 2018)

Not sure, but I know that private messaging can be turned off by the member. Someone here else may be more knowledgeable than I on that subject if so please let us know.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2018)

One post here said "anything you want". That is retirement. It does not mean remain motionless until your heart stops and it does not mean keep pumping until you heart explodes. What you do with your days is your choice just like looking at a menu. I typically travel in my truck around Texas because this state has everything anyone could think of to enjoy indoors and outdoors. I love going to old Texas small towns just to get a feel of days gone my. I fill up the truck and just take off with no schedule and no itinerary.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2018)

rgp said:


> Humm...is this my doin's or the site?


Go to "settings", "General settings".  You'll see the option to turn on or off PM's.


----------



## needshave (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks AZ, Appreciate your help.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 14, 2018)

The old 'what do you do?' question. When people ask me this I just say I finally found something I'm good at......doing nothing. Actually i do things but many that are work focused would think my life is boring. 

But to answer the question.... I play lot's of golf. Been a golfer since I was 13 y/o's so it is a passion of mine. I also have a 2nd home on the coast and I enjoy going there a week every month. Love riding my bicycle while there. Also enjoy taking long walks with the mutt. And I have no problem surfing the web a couple of hours per day. Bottom line.....doesn't take a lot to make me happy. Been retired for over 10 years and would do it all over again.


----------



## needshave (Mar 14, 2018)

Great Bullie, I'm happy for you.  I bet the mutt is ecstatic! You bring up a point I'm curious about. 2 homes.

I have thought about doing the same, maybe purchasing a second home on the coast for the winters, but I have always been concerned about the unknown. Meaning, that if you are at one location, worrying about what is happening to or at the other house. DO you find that a concern for you or not so much?

Thanks for your response. You on the coast now?


----------



## rgp (Mar 14, 2018)

needshave said:


> Great Bullie, I'm happy for you.  I bet the mutt is ecstatic! You bring up a point I'm curious about. 2 homes.
> 
> I have thought about doing the same, maybe purchasing a second home on the coast for the winters, but I have always been concerned about the unknown. Meaning, that if you are at one location, worrying about what is happening to or at the other house. DO you find that a concern for you or not so much?
> 
> Thanks for your response. You on the coast now?




 I thought about doing the same thing...and had the same concerns. Not to mention double tax, & insurance. As such I never have. Probably should have retired to Florida like all the other old coots....

  Winters in Ohio can be brutal to mild. But they are always just cold enough , wet enough ,grey enough....to be just about miserable.


----------



## needshave (Mar 14, 2018)

So true About Ohio, Today is a perfect example. Snow and ice last night, dark and gray this morning with cold winds. It just doesn't get any better than this!!

Did you see AZ Jim's solution to the private messaging issue?  Here it is:

Go to "settings", "General settings". You'll see the option to turn on or off PM's.


----------



## rgp (Mar 14, 2018)

needshave said:


> So true About Ohio, Today is a perfect example. Snow and ice last night, dark and gray this morning with cold winds. It just doesn't get any better than this!!
> 
> Did you see AZ Jim's solution to the private messaging issue?  Here it is:
> 
> ...




  I did see that but...if you 'turn that on' doesn't that mean they all go to our email? I think I had that in the beginning, and 'turned it off' , for that reason ?...Seems to me my email was just flooded every day, and...no offence to anyone, but many of them I had no interest in.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 14, 2018)

needshave said:


> Great Bullie, I'm happy for you.  I bet the mutt is ecstatic! You bring up a point I'm curious about. 2 homes.
> 
> I have thought about doing the same, maybe purchasing a second home on the coast for the winters, but I have always been concerned about the unknown. Meaning, that if you are at one location, worrying about what is happening to or at the other house. DO you find that a concern for you or not so much?
> 
> Thanks for your response. You on the coast now?



Mine is only 200 miles away so easy to get to. Plus I have a nephew who lives in the area and can check on it if needed. Oh yes.....when I said home I should have said condo. Not as much to worry about as a home with a yard etc...


----------



## needshave (Mar 14, 2018)

Bullie, that makes a lot of sense. 200 miles is a cake walk and being that close you can use it a lot and you know what the weather impact is, so there is less worry.


----------



## needshave (Mar 14, 2018)

rgp,

I'm not totally sure about that. I think that when someone posts to an article or post that I have made or subscribed to I get a notice of that new comment in my email. I don't think a private message notification is sent to my email. I have only received two,but a quick look through my email didn't see any notifications. But I may be wrong, perhaps AZ Jim might have the answer. He seems to be our answer man!


----------



## rgp (Mar 14, 2018)

needshave said:


> rgp,
> 
> I'm not totally sure about that. I think that when someone posts to an article or post that I have made or subscribed to I get a notice of that new comment in my email. I don't think a private message notification is sent to my email. I have only received two,but a quick look through my email didn't see any notifications. But I may be wrong, perhaps AZ Jim might have the answer. He seems to be our answer man!




 Well then we're lucky to have him...cuz I'm a computer dunce..


----------

